# LOTM - November 2020 (Thor865)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for November 2020 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

November 2020 Nominations:

1) Thor865 - Lawn Journal









2) jrubb42 - Lawn Journal


3) g-man - Lawn Journal


4) GrassOnTheHills - Lawn Journal









5) Pezking7p - Lawn Journal


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 25, 2020)

I nominate @Thor865.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=14869&start=80


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for the nom @B-Rad


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I nominate @Stuofsci02.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=345954#p345954


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Lust4Lawn said:


> I nominate @Stuofsci02.


Please read the OP.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Ware said:


> Lust4Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate @Stuofsci02.
> ...


Sorry. I edited my post to comply.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Lust4Lawn said:
> ...


I appreciate the nomination, but I have been LOTM in the last twelve months.

Stu


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Lust4Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


I nominate your neighbor then so we can still catch a glimpse of your property :thumbup:


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

jskierko said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Lust4Lawn said:
> ...


Lol... Rules don't say nominees need to be TLF members 😂


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

davegravy said:


> Lol... Rules don't say nominees need to be TLF members 😂


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Ware said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > Lol... Rules don't say nominees need to be TLF members 😂


Right, need to work on that reading thing...got it!


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I nominate @jrubb42. His transformation after dethatching and dropping HOC this year has been tremendous. It'd be a shame for the rest of us if Minnesota goes back-to-back-to-back on LOTM, but I have to give credit where credit is due.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=17822&start=320


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > davegravy said:
> ...


It shows that the turf hobby is underrepresented by women. None of us can read instructions :lol:...


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

jskierko said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Lust4Lawn said:
> ...


Their turf is certainly worthy. Nice 2.5" HOC. We lucked out big time on our neighbours. Now I just need someone "sicker" than me to buy the house on the other side... Would certainly take some of the heat off of me from my wife...


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

I've got to nominate @GrassOnTheHills for his PRG renovation in less than ideal conditions.

Journal: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=346199#p346199


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> I've got to nominate @GrassOnTheHills for his PRG renovation in less than ideal conditions.
> 
> Journal: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=346199#p346199


Please read instructions in the OP:



> When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.
> 
> Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I'd like to nominate @g-man! His lawn is always looking on point.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=15564&start=240


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Ware said:


> SOLARSUPLEX said:
> 
> 
> > I've got to nominate @GrassOnTheHills for his PRG renovation in less than ideal conditions.
> ...


Thats what i get for posting at 11pm.

Photo:


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> I've got to nominate @GrassOnTheHills for his PRG renovation in less than ideal conditions.
> 
> Journal: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=346199#p346199


Thank you man! Every contest needs an underdog, right? :lol: Just happy to be here.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's really time g-man gets a LOTM. His lawn is always so uniform.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> It's really time g-man gets a LOTM. His lawn is always so uniform.


^+1


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > It's really time g-man gets a LOTM. His lawn is always so uniform.
> ...


Are you guys trying to meddle in the democratic election process..... :lol:


----------



## Christian71 (Apr 26, 2020)

I nominate @Pezking7p

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=273059#p273059


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm all for @Stuofsci02

and go Canada, we don't have a chance after this month lol


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> I'm all for @Stuofsci02
> 
> and go Canada, we don't have a chance after this month lol


Just to confirm, I am NOT a nomination... Cheers!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

You got my vote @Thor865


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> You got my vote @Thor865


Much appreciated!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @Thor865! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations @Thor865


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I am happy to accept my new 2020 Toro Greensmaster 1026 as a 2x LOTM winner. &#128514;

Seriously though, I'm just glad to see the growth of this site and people learning the science behind what we do. Everyone helping each other, an idea that could be pursued in all walks of life.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Great job @Thor865!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Looks great @Thor865, congrats on the win!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Congrats, @Thor865 !


----------

